
Tjipetir mystery: Why are rubber-like blocks washing up on beaches? - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30043875
======
notacoward
Interesting, but if the salvagers let the rubber float away then what was "the
cargo they are looking for" and presumably kept?

~~~
FreakyT
I was wondering this also -- what could a ship that sunk in 1917 have in its
hold that would be worthwhile to salvage 100 years later?

For anyone knowledgeable about this field: Are these sorts of late salvage
operations typical?

~~~
fit2rule
Steel not polluted by atomic-age testing?

~~~
achr2
Your comment led me to look up low-background steel. Very interesting thanks.

